# CIS-E, replacement thottle switches!



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

*CIS-E replacement throttle switches*

So, VW has NLA'ed the throttle switch (idle / WOT) switch assembly (VW part# 027-133-061-B)
Fear not! McMaster-Carr has usable replacements! 
McMaster-Carr # 7658K11 is dimensionally damned close, has the correct lever, and has an _identical_ mounting hole pattern.
https://www.mcmaster.com/catalog/125/971 
Simply cut your old one off of the wiring and bracket, and bolt & splice the new part on (minor tweaking of the lever may be necessary.)


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is pretty sweet.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone rigged the full throttle switch to engage sooner?


----------



## GGraygti (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine has a toggle switch turn off at idle then on after the car warms up.. Previous owner did it no idea how it actually works... I need to replace it with the Mcmaster gig


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

yes these are pretty standard switches these days

which is possibly why VW decided they no longer need to carry the EXACT one


----------



## GGraygti (Oct 14, 2011)

cuppie said:


> *CIS-E replacement throttle switches*
> 
> So, VW has NLA'ed the throttle switch (idle / WOT) switch assembly (VW part# 027-133-061-B)
> Fear not! McMaster-Carr has usable replacements!
> ...


errr is that correct its only freaking 3 bucks???? 

just ordered 2 of them! Be nice to get the dam toggle switch thing out of my car!!!!!

Nice find!


----------

